
Ask HN: Can someone solve this mystery for me about a saying at JFK's funeral? - pavornyoh
I have been trying to figure out if this is a poem and if so, who wrote it.  In the video, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=3KJQkn6zUvM, the saying starts from 1:40 - 3:46. It starts <i>There was a sound of laughter and in a moment it was no more...</i><p>If it is not a poem, can someone tell me what that is about?  To add to my confusion, a poster in the comment section said <i>&quot;the ring was returned to her in Bethesda&quot;</i> Ok, so did something happen?
======
schoen
I think that this is a poetic eulogy for JFK written by the person who
delivered it (Mike Mansfield). I don't think it was intended to be a reference
to a previously-published poem.

The wedding ring thing is a reference to something that Jacqueline Kennedy
literally did (not a metaphor or a predetermined ritual).

~~~
pavornyoh
Interesting. Thank you. My next question is why was Great Britain's anthem
played at the ceremony? Did it have to do with the colonization of America?
Sorry, I born in the 80s and my attempt to get these answers didn't yield me
any results and I figured I get an answer from here :).

~~~
anonymous_iam
"God Save The Queen" and "My Country 'Tis of Thee" share the same music (but
have different lyrics).

~~~
pavornyoh
Got it. Thank you!!

